# Chat Room?



## Guest (Oct 29, 1999)

Just wondering, I know there is a chat room for IBS but is there one for fibro?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome djr. Do you have IBS too? I have both and others go in there too. I mentioned this to Brad, I believe per e-mail, but he didn't respond to that particular issue. He found my e-mail awhile later and responded to other things that I brought up. I see no reason that we can't use it for fibro at a different time/nite though. We could probably set up something, but it would be nicer if Brad would include the message that the chatroom is open to people with fibromyalgia on such and such a nite at such and such a time. That's a lot of such's. Do people really talk like that anymore? Anyway you get my drift.------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 1999)

That would be great to set a night for a Fibro chat! Now, the question becomes, are we able to set that up or do we have to go through the proper channels? What do ya think Moldie? Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lynn, How are you? Have you and your family gotten adjusted to the new move? Maybe I'll address a post to Brad and possibly another e-mail. Hopefully he'll get back to us by the end of next week.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2000)

Moldie, do they chat anymore on Monday nights? I have even checked on Tuesdays and Wednesdays and never find anyone--what happened? Did we ever receive notification from the board moderator about a fibro chat nite? Thanks! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

He kinda just said we could set up any we'd like and then get back to him Lynne. I haven't seen any in there lately either when I checked. I don't chat a lot, but sometimes I like to. I'm afraid if I set it up, then I would feel obligated about being there, and sometimes something comes up, or I just don't feel like it. We could just post that it is going to be Mon. nite at 6:30 central or something, and see how it goes for a few weeks, and if there's a good turnout, then tell Brad, and then maybe he'll advertise it as such. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2000)

Moldie, that sounds good to me--Mondays at 6:30 central and so on? I understand what you mean about someting coming up and not wanting to commit. But, hey! If we chat, we chat and if we don't, we don't! Let's see what other people say so COME ON EVERYONE, TELL US WHAT YOU THINK, OKAY????? Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Chat line sounds good. Sign me up. I've never been on a chat line. How does it work? I'm on eastern time, so I guess that I would be 2 hours ahead of central time. Talk to you soon.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well alrighty then. Let's go for it doggone it!I think that who ever gets to it first should post it when this posting no longer appears on the first page of the BB screen and on Monday the 7th.







Weener, you just go to the top of the BB page and click on where it says to "Click here to enter". You then get a sign in screen you fill out. You will also see if if it lists who is in the chat. If no one is, sometimes you can just go in (click enter chat) and wait around until someone else enters. Then you type away a greeting or wait until they do, and chat away. You have to keep reading when it gets busy in there and respond or ask a question to whomever you wish. Why don't we make it 6:00 Pacific, 7:00 Rocky Mt., 8:00 Central, and 9:00 Eastern? Would that make it better for those on the Eastern coast, so it's not too early for the westerners and not so late for the easterners? [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-03-2000).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-03-2000).]


----------

